# Un nuevo aporte: Milano, Milàn, Mailand!



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

Bueno este es mi primer aporte y como recièn estoy aprendiendo a usar estas modernidades, pongo solo un par de fotos de adelanto, para que conozcan la ciudad mas moderna de Italia, ciudad que por cierto me ha acogido muy bien.

Empecemos con la primera vista que tienes llegando en tren, Il Grattacielo Pirelli, construido en 1952 por Giò Ponti.



Y si te volteas podràs ver la Stazione Centrale di Milano, que es considerada una de las estaciones mas bonitas del mundo. Se comenzò a construir en 1901, y se terminò en 1936. Dicen que Mussolini eligiò el diseno final. Es verdaderamente imponente!



Mirando al frente vemos una cosa caracteristica de Milan, il Tram, osea el tranvia, se usan todavia los de 1924 de color naranja, no porque no tengan plata para nuevos, sino porque la gente los adora!



Y justo debajo de la misma plaza donde estamos encuentras dos lineas de la MM (Metropolitana di Milano) las lineas 2(verde) y 3 (amarilla) que unen respectivamente noreste-suroeste y sur-norte. La estaciòn en cuestiòn es MM3 Centrale F.S



En el centro historico, no tan lejos de la estaciòn, encontramos la catedral, il Duomo, iglesia de estilo gotico, que tomo 400 anos en ser construida, y que en la punta tiene una virgen con un estandarte que lleva la bandera de la ciudad, conocida como La Madunina (en dialecto meneghino o milanes). Segun yo, es una de las iglesias mas bonitas del mundo! (mas que el Vaticano! que en realidad no me gustò)



Y para concluir este pequeno resumen de lo que espero serà un recorrido por esta bella ciudad, una de las vistas mas bonitas de la ciudad, desde Piazza Cordusio, yendo hacia Piazza Castello, por via Dante, con en fondo Castello Sforzesco, el castillo de Milàn, que es una cosa simplemente hermosa!



espero que les haya gustado mi resumen de fotos de _La Gran Milan_ (como la llaman los milaneses)


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

alguien me explica como hago para que las fotos no sean links y se vean mas grandes?


----------



## Oscaredificios (Sep 16, 2007)

darkangel87 said:


> Bueno este es mi primer aporte y como recièn estoy aprendiendo a usar estas modernidades, pongo solo un par de fotos de adelanto, para que conozcan la ciudad mas moderna de Italia, ciudad que por cierto me ha acogido muy bien.
> 
> Empecemos con la primera vista que tienes llegando en tren, Il Grattacielo Pirelli, construido en 1952 por Giò Ponti.
> 
> ...


LA PIRELLI!!

Que recuerdo! gracias por tus fotos, sobre las fotos yo también soy bien taba con eso.

Mi dispiace

Saluti a tutti


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué chéveres las fotos! Definitivamente tengo que conocer Milan.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Se ve interesante Milán. Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

hey k bien...iba apoenr fotos de milan....haber si lo hago despues..o no se si añado en este thread..son muchas mas...aunk a mi no me gusto milan


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

hahaha Milan es una ciudad que no a muchos les gusta... tiene eso, o la amas o la odias... yo tambien la odiaba al inicio, pero de ahi inicias a descubrirla, encuentras ese encanto de elegancia a la italiana que las demas ciudades italianas ya perdieron. Despertarte en la manana, ver en la calle una niebla espesa espesa, que se mezcla con el olor de cafe y de brioches (croissants dulces), la gente que empieza a salir para ir al trabajo, con sus abrigos y sus maletines, los dias de lluvia invernales, y cuando nieva! dios! nunca he visto una ciudad mas bonita bajo la nieve! para que te guste, tienes que descubrir ese encanto que tiene una ciudad invernal y gris... algo asi como Lima, que a pesar de ser una ciudad muy particular, tiene un encanto magico en invierno! Por eso me atrevo a hacer estas comparaciones, y decir que se parecen... ya manana posteo mas fotos para que se den cuenta de lo que me refiero.


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

darkangel87 said:


> hahaha Milan es una ciudad que no a muchos les gusta... tiene eso, o la amas o la odias... yo tambien la odiaba al inicio, pero de ahi inicias a descubrirla, encuentras ese encanto de elegancia a la italiana que las demas ciudades italianas ya perdieron. Despertarte en la manana, ver en la calle una niebla espesa espesa, que se mezcla con el olor de cafe y de brioches (croissants dulces), la gente que empieza a salir para ir al trabajo, con sus abrigos y sus maletines, los dias de lluvia invernales, y cuando nieva! dios! nunca he visto una ciudad mas bonita bajo la nieve! para que te guste, tienes que descubrir ese encanto que tiene una ciudad invernal y gris... algo asi como Lima, que a pesar de ser una ciudad muy particular, tiene un encanto magico en invierno! Por eso me atrevo a hacer estas comparaciones, y decir que se parecen... ya manana posteo mas fotos para que se den cuenta de lo que me refiero.



WENO YO ESTUVE 3 DIAS....Y LO DIGO MAS K TODO POR LA ARKITECTURA HISTORICA...PUES..ES MAS INDUSTRIA.L..Y SEGURO K TU DEBES DE CONOCERLA MAS..YO CUANDO FUI NO HABIA MUCHA GENTE DE LA CIUDAD..ALGUNOS TURISTAS...Y CUANDO ESTABA POR LA ULTIMA ESTACION DE LA LINEA AMARILLA..NO RECUERDO EL NOMBRE...PUES SUBI PARA TOMAR EL AUTOBUS... ME AGARRO LA LLUVIA..Y YO ESTABA CON SANDALIAS Y SHORT.....PUES...DE NOCHE UN JUEVES ERA MUY TRANKILO..Y VIERNES TAMBIEN...ESTUVE POR EL DUOMO...Y WENO..NO RECORRI TODA LA CIUDAD...PERO BASTANTE SI...Y ES K ME PARECE PEKEÑA...WENO...NO SE SUPONGO K DESPUES HARE UN THREAD ...DE MILAN PORK TOME ALGUNAS FOTOS...PERO EOS SI PROVE UNA WENA PIZZA...MEJOR ..K LAS K PROBE EN FLORENCIA Y ROMA


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué linda ciudad!!!!!!! Gracias por las fotos darkangel 

Aún siguen existiendo esos cafés al paso en los que uno pide el café y permanece de pie hasta que termina y se va????


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Buenas tus fotos forista ! La torre Pirelli si no me equivoco esla más alta del país con algo de 127 metros. Esta había sufrido impacto de avión al año siguiente de los atentados al WTC en New York... Desde cuando nuevamente operativa?

Definitivamente las edificaciones antiguas son su mejor carta de presentación !


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

donde vives en Milan? yo en san donato:cheers:


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

Bueno les respondo a todo en una sola.... los cafès asi al paso son tipicos de italia, sobretodo de milan porque todos estan apurados... y el desayuno tipico es un capuccino (capuccio) y una brioche (un croissant dulce relleno de mermelada!) muuuuy bueno! La torre Pirelli es el edificio mas alto de Italia, pero estàn comenzando a construir edificios mas altos cerca a ella, entre ellos la torre de la regiòn Lombardia. y para FerGon, vivo en Caiazzo (MM2 cerca a la Centrale)


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

por cierto, apenas llegue a mi casa pongo las fotos de este verano, sali un dia a caminar y me di una vueltita por unas 3 o 4 horas... osea casi toda la ciudad


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

Excelentes fotos darkangel! Yo tampoco conozco Milán y me muero de ganas de conocerla! a ver cuando consigo presupuesto y tiempo! Saludos!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Excelente primer aporte, darkangel! En España hay lugares donde la gente también come de pie, pero yo no podría, sentiría que no comí nada. Y los tranvías deben ser muy bonitos, y de seguro le dan otro aire a la ciudad.

Ojalá que pueda ir algún día, pero como siempre digo, cuando el euro baje, porque ahorita es totalmente prohibitivo... 

Sería mejor que agrandaras las fotos un poco más...avísame por PM para indicarte dónde están las instrucciones.

Saludos...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Canelita said:


> ¡Excelente primer aporte, darkangel! En España hay lugares donde la gente también come de pie, pero yo no podría, sentiría que no comí nada.


Canelita y en España que comen a pie??

En Italia tengo entendido que sólo funcionan así los cafés, en especial en la mañana que uno va apurado casi a tomar el desayuno ahí y pide un café & un croissant. En España también es igual?


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

En espana la vida es mas relajada, y mas que el desayuno apurado, es el almuerzo o algo asi, ellos comen las tapas de pie... las tapas son una especie de bocaditos de todo tipo, hay quienes las comen como almuerzo, y hay quienes las comen a modo de aperitivo... en milan (y solo en milan sucede) existe la hora del aperitivo en la tarde, todos los bares estan repletos de gente tomando algun trago y comiendo cositas tipo pizzitas, aceitunas, etc etc .... pagas desde 5 hasta 7 euros y tienes un trago y acceso al buffet de bocaditos!


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Mas fotitos*

Bueno como lo prometido es deuda, aqui les pongo unas fotitos mas... estan son de un paseo nocturno que hice al final de la primavera, cuando ya hacia un poco de calor. (no son de la mejor calidad porque mi idea no era tomarle fotos a milan en general sino a sus edificios de epoca fascista, que son geniales!)


Empecemos en Piazza del Duomo, este es el magnifico ingreso a la Galleria Vittorio Emmanuele II que conduce al Teatro della Scala, teatro de la opera!









Justo al frente encontramos Palazzo del Turismo, construido en la epoca de Mussolini, teniendo como inspiracion el ingreso de la Galleria



























Una fotito del Duomo, en la punta mas alta està la virgen!









Esta es Piazza del Duomo, a los costados se encuentran los edificios antes mostrados, y esta vista es desde la portada principal de la iglesia, en medio està la estatua de Vittorio Emmanuele II, que fue el primer rey de Italia (antes su misma familia eran los monarcas del reyno de Piamonte, Cerdena y Savoya)










Esta es la puerta principal del Duomo










Esta es La Rinascente, una tienda por departamentos de lujo (los precios son absurdos!!! un par de medias 50 euros!) Es una de las tres que existen en Italia, se llama asì porque el edificio anterior se incendiò y cuando lo reconstruyeron hicieron un concurso en 1917 y Gabriele D'Annunzio (uno de los mas grandes poetas italianos del siglo XX) lo ganò con este nombre, porque renace de las cenizas!










Este es un edificio en Piazza Diaz, al costado de Piazza del Duomo (pasando entre el Palazzo del Turismo)










Este es Palazzo Reale (al costado del duomo, pegado a palazzo del turismo) donde vivian los ultimos duques de Milan, y posteriormente Napoleon y era la segunda residencia de los reyes de Italia. Ahora es un museo. Hace poco abrieron una muestra sobre David LaChapelle (Amanda Lepore estuvo en la cena de gala, y al final se desnudò y posò para las camaras!!! por cierto, la adoro!)










Este es un cartel de la Veneranda Fabbrica del Duomo, osea la "constructora" del duomo










Y por ultimo, uno de los tranvias nuevos, son verdes, pero este me parecio mostro porque era blanco. Mi tia los llama gusanitos, porque tienen forma de gusanito!










Espero les haya gustado esta segunda tanda de fotos! ya vienen mas y de dia!


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

si VIVA EL PERU...sabes...como k ya por las puras pondre mis fotos de milan...pero k bien k tu las pongas


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

pero tu tambien las puedes colgar! yo las he puesto para que la gente conozca una ciudad que en muchos aspectos se parece a Lima, y para que puedan apreciar lo que podrìa ser el centro de Lima en un par de anos, aunque sinceramente... espero que se vea muchisisisisimo mejor que el centro de Milan (algo asi como el de Barcelona )


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

haber pero e sotra arkitectura ..tanto milan como barcelona..en si me gusta mas barcelona....he ido 3 veces..pero mucho mas me gusta roma


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

..pero haber pondre las mias aki..esta bien...?


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

si si, ponlas!

a mi tambien me gustan mas barcelona y roma, son muy diferntes a milan...


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

me gusto mucho berlin...y viena...bruselas la verdad k no mucho..mas me parece sucia como madrif..o LIMA.. y algo peligrosa..


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

Una ciudad que me gustò mucho fue Niza, a pesar de que es sucia y muy desordenada (para los que piensan que la Cote d'Azur es perfecta) pero me hizo acordar a muchas ciudades latinoamericanas


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

weno pongo algunas fotos ...del aeopuert9o k llegue...aeropuerto milan-malpensa




























por mientras estas..lo k pasa..es k algo pasa con la pagina imageshack


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

has tenido suerte de llegar al terminal mas nuevo.. a mi me toca siempre el viejo hahaha... como haces para cargar asi las imagenes en imageshack??? yo no he entendido todavia!


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

no conozco niza.....es k no he viajado mucho..solo a barcelona...milan ..florencia ...roma ...venecia..munich...berlin....amsterdan....rotterdam...bruselas...viena...y paris


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

si tienes k entrar a esa pagina..lo k pasa..es k tiene problemas ahora..pork no puedo cargar mas fotos..dices k esa es la mas nueva..pues...le jorge chavez es mucho mejor entonces..aunk este es mas grande claro..pero el de amsterdan..es muy bonito...el de viena es agradable y pekeño


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Ciao Darkangel è grazie per il tuo thread, Milano è bella, la città, le donne, il calcio, tutto mi piace mai dovè stai il San Siro? aspetto qualcuni imagini dei stadi più bello nel mondo.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Poligono said:


> Ciao Darkangel è grazie per il tuo thread, Milano è bella, la città, le donne, il calcio, tutto mi piace mai dovè stai il San Siro? aspetto qualcuni imagini dei stadi più bello nel mondo.


Qué es San Siro????


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

San Siro es la zona donde se encuentra el estadio Meazza, mas conocido como San Siro. Es el estadio del Milan y del Inter, los dos equipos de futbol de Milano.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

darkangel87 said:


> San Siro es la zona donde se encuentra el estadio Meazza, mas conocido como San Siro. Es el estadio del Milan y del Inter, los dos equipos de futbol de Milano.


Uhm los 2 equipos usan el mismo estadio??? :nuts: Qué raro..! No me imagino a Alianza compartiendo estadio con la U por ejemplo


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

*.*

jajaja... he sabido de varios equipos europeos que hacen eso... y creo que asi mejoran los estadios, asi tienes mas plata para hacer un mejor estadio.

pueden ver algo en Wikipedia

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stadio_Giuseppe_Meazza

a ver si un dia me voy por esa zona, que es un poco lejos, para acontentar a todos a los que les guste el futbol.


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

yo pase por el san siro...del autobus k me llevaba a la estacion central.....y si es grande...y la carretera pasa por debajo de el...solo k no tome fotos pork estaba lloviendo...si puedes tomas fotos...


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

un poco del castillo sforzesco de noche ..y algo mas



























esta calle peatonal me agrado...no recuerdo bien el nombre creo k es la via dante


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

si, esa es la via Dante, que lleva desde Cordusio (donde estan todas las agencias principales de los bancos) hasta el Castillo, ahora hay una muestra de la NatGeo y hay un monton de fotos del Peru!!!


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

..PUES...SI VI ALGUNA K OTRA...PERO NO UN MONTON..NO SE SI ES POR DONDE DICES...ESTUVE SOLO 2 DIAS COMPLETOS


----------

